# Ashamed Newbie



## Dearo (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi another newbie here.

Been type 2 since 2010 and also had a heart attack in 2012.

Been a complete idiot and have not been taking it serious at all, to the fact that at my review this week I was told that I'm going the correct way to becoming type 1.

My hbac1 reading is currently 86, previously 42.

Well, the nurse has referred me to Slimming World which I start next week. Many, many lbs to loose

To say I've been kicked up the arse is an understatement.

Let the challenge begin!!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello and welcome from a fellow T2, 23 months in.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 22, 2016)

Welcome Dearo,
Great to hear that you have accepted the challenge of controlling D...... As for being ashamed, don't be, just embrace your new life


----------



## stephknits (Nov 22, 2016)

The main thing is that you are ready to take positive steps now.  It is a time for looking forward and concentrating on the new you.  Coming on here is a great step forward as you will find loads of friendly advice and motivation.

Just to be clear, whoever did your review shouldn't have said you are on your way to becoming a type 1.  This is not true and unhelpful.  What they might have meant is that you may need to manage your Type 2 in the future with insulin.  This will be much less likely if you manage your condition well by, for example, loosing the weight.  Type 1 is an autoimmune condition where your body's defence system attacks the cells which produce insulin.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Dearo and welcome to the gang


----------



## grovesy (Nov 23, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 23, 2016)

Welcome Dearo . Nothings easy but you sound like your head is in the right place. Good luck


----------



## KateR (Nov 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Dearo and good luck.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Dearo ...Martin's quite correct when he says 'Don't be ashamed'. No need to be. You're getting yourself together and you're doing something about your condition which is good. Stephknits is also correct when she says you can't progress from T2 to T1. I'm a T2 controlled by Insulin and Tablets - however my meds change I'll always be T2.

Slimming World can be great for people just losing weight (my wife lost 3 st!) but being diabetic means you'll have to be extra vigilant with the foods they suggest. Lots of Slimming World stuff is extra low on Fat but very high on Carbohydrates (Pasta, Bread, Rice, Potatoes etc.) These Carbs are not really good for Diabetics, even in 'normal' quantities because they're also sugars. When you do get to Slimming World, make them earn their money by asking for a Lower Carb diet to follow with something that is higher in proteins (Meat, Fish, Eggs etc.) Many diabetics (incl. quite a few here) follow a Low Carb High Fat (LCHF) diet and it works for them in controlling their weight and their Blood Sugars. Currently NHS guidance is that Fat is Bad and Carbs are Good, but that's not necessarily the case, so please make sure that you find the right balance of foods that work for you *regardless* of what Slimming World say. Avoid 'healthy' things like fruit juices too as these are just fruit sugars in an easy to consume form (avoid dried fruits too as they're just fructose 'bombs') and this will help your Blood Sugars become stable and eventually lower. simple gentle exercise, like walking the dog will help too (if you haven't got a dog - borrow one!)

I won't kid you and tell you that it's going to be easy because it's not, but this forum can help loads with support, ideas, advice and experience. If you've got a question about anything (except Renaissance Art and Astro-Physics - we're rubbish on those) then ask away


----------



## Dearo (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks all for the warm welcome and kind advice.

I'll keep you all posted with how I'm doing !!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 25, 2016)

Welcome to you too. I too was just letting it slide, and living in self denial, until my HbA1c was up to 66 in March this year. I was overweight, had high blood pressure and hardly ever exercised. Now I've taken control and gone on the LCHF diet, lost nearly 20kg, go to the gym every day and run a 5k. My last HbA1c was down to 38, and I expect it to be possibly even lower when I go back in a couple of week. I've stopped taking medication for high BP and statins, and cut down my Metformin to 1g per day. I had a hiatus hernia and was on meds for that but that's gone and I was getting knee problems which have also gone. I sleep better, feel much happier and that's affected everyone around me. 

I'm not (just) gloating - the first step is to decide that it's YOU that is in control and don't accept the official position that type 2 is a degenerative disease and you'll need to take increasing amounts and types of medication. If you're like me and most diabetics I know, you'll have been told some non-specific thing when you were diagnosed about diet and exercise, but hardly more than that - It's quite refreshing that you've actually been referred to a weight loss programme, though I too am somewhat skeptical about slimming world. 

I personally don't like plans from these commercial organisations who are mainly about selling you stuff, and slimming word stuff is full of carbs, which will spike your blood sugar, and though losing weight in the long term might well have the effect of lowering your BG, you can do that almost instantly by eating a low carb high fat diet. Don't worry about the 'high fat' - it's not that high and study after study has shown that if you eat the right mix you won't necessarily raise your cholesterol by eating it. It's not 'high fat' that's the problem, it's a lack of the right kind of fats - Omega 3s will lower your cholesterol, so you can eat bacon fat, cream and eggs without any problems if you are eating enough nuts, seeds, olive oil and oily fish. 

There's plenty of advice and recipes on here and around the rest of the internet. There's a lot of crossover with other similar diets, the Paleo diet (though the principals of that are a bit daft), the Mediterranean diet (if you can find a simple definition) and to some extent Atkins, but that includes more protein and might not be as good for BG control. For a start I'd suggest cutting out bread, cake, and other large amounts of carbs in your meals, such as rice, pasta, potatoes, and eating more veg in their place.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 27, 2016)

I do Atkins. If I don't do Atkins I feel ill, can't sleep, have acid reflux and various other maladies plus my blood sugar shoots up.


----------



## Maz2 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello Dearo and welcome to the Forum.  You have no need to be ashamed.  Everyone reacts differently to things.  It is good that you are taking control now.

I used to go to Slimming World but it is some time ago now. At that time they said you could eat unlimited fruit and veg.  My GP told me I was eating far too much fruit at 6-7 pieces a day and to cut down (I am at present "high risk" of diabetes).  I am in a Diabetes Prevention Group - referred by my surgery.  They say max of 2-3 pieces a day due to sugar content. 

As has already been said on here you will have to be careful with the carbs too.  Slimming World staff are not really trained in diabetes.  When I went I was asked if I had any medical problems so you should tell me about your diagnosis.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2016)

Doctors accused my husband of being obese according to their BMI chart - said he needed to lose 3 stone.  I beg your pardon - that would make him 11 stone and when he was 12 and a half and walking 10k a day 5 days a week he looked great in clothes but sheesh - he was blooming bony in bed!  Anyway so he said You can get referred to a weight loss programme these days can't you?  Yes.  So refer me!  Oh no - we can't refer anyone over 60.  Well why bother telling me I'm too fat if you then refuse to offer me any help to get thinner?

Yet they are saying now that folk will most likely be expected to work till they are 70 in future - I which case, why don't they qualify for help to get fitter? they can't have their flippin cake and eat it, can they?


----------



## Dearo (Dec 14, 2016)

Quick update!!

Slimming World so far is going well, I've lost 10.5lbs in two weeks!!

Just hope I can be a good boy over the xmas period


----------



## Manda1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Well done x brilliant news x


----------



## Ditto (Dec 14, 2016)

Dearo said:


> Quick update!! Slimming World so far is going well, I've lost 10.5lbs in two weeks!! Just hope I can be a good boy over the xmas period


 Wow, that's fabulous, well done you. 

TrophyWench I've just had a referrel to a weight loss programme and an offer of surgery, I'm 63 and nearly 15 and 1/2 stone. My son is 11stone and has something wrong with him, we're so worried. 11 stone is far too thin for a man I feel.  Not sure how tall my son is but not that much bigger than me at 5ft 3in. He must be around 5ft 8in. Too thin!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 14, 2016)

11 stone is far too thin for a man I feel.  Not sure how tall my son is but not that much bigger than me at 5ft 3in. He must be around 5ft 8in. Too thin![/QUOTE]

I have to disagree with this.  My husband is 5' 8", and has always been between 9 and 10.5 stone.  At the lower end he does look thin, but over 10 stone he starts to look a bit tubby.  11 stone would be far too much for him.  Perhaps if your son really does look thin, you are underestimating his height by a fair bit?


----------



## grovesy (Dec 14, 2016)

silentsquirrel said:


> 11 stone is far too thin for a man I feel.  Not sure how tall my son is but not that much bigger than me at 5ft 3in. He must be around 5ft 8in. Too thin!



I have to disagree with this.  My husband is 5' 8", and has always been between 9 and 10.5 stone.  At the lower end he does look thin, but over 10 stone he starts to look a bit tubby.  11 stone would be far too much for him.  Perhaps if your son really does look thin, you are underestimating his height by a fair bit?[/QUOTE]
My husband is a similar height and weight to yours . He is definetly not too thin.


----------



## Katieb (Dec 14, 2016)

Dearo said:


> Quick update!!
> 
> Slimming World so far is going well, I've lost 10.5lbs in two weeks!!
> 
> Just hope I can be a good boy over the xmas period



Wow well done! It's taken me 6 weeks to lose the same! I too am following the SW plan. Christmas keeps getting in the way! Still, I have managed to lose something every week! Gotta keep going!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 14, 2016)

grovesy said:


> I have to disagree with this.  My husband is 5' 8", and has always been between 9 and 10.5 stone.  At the lower end he does look thin, but over 10 stone he starts to look a bit tubby.  11 stone would be far too much for him.  Perhaps if your son really does look thin, you are underestimating his height by a fair bit?


 Now that is interesting. I'll have to ask my son how tall he is! He definitely looks too thin, so yes maybe he is taller. I suppose people's skeletons/build has to be taken into consideration too.


----------



## Dearo (Feb 2, 2017)

Well just a quick update, I've now lost 21lb in weight and my sugar levels have been very good, well in fact going below 4 so I've had to reduce my gliclazide !! 

So far so good


----------



## Maz2 (Feb 2, 2017)

Very well done. Great news. You must be thrilled.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 2, 2017)

Excellent news!  Well done.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 3, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2017)

My BMI is at the top of the healthy range.  I am 5.10 & weigh 12 stone.  I have developed such a bony bum that I cant sit on a hard seat at all.  Also my hands look like skeletons now.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Feb 3, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> My BMI is at the top of the healthy range.  I am 5.10 & weigh 12 stone.  I have developed such a bony bum that I cant sit on a hard seat at all.  Also my hands look like skeletons now.


Ha! yeah, me too - I've also had to grow a beard to cover up my wrinkly neck, also got a stomach that looks like a Shar pei 's face:


----------

